
Swift IDE for Linux and Mac in an Atom Package - aciid
https://medium.com/p/hacking-atom-to-create-a-swift-ide-that-runs-on-linux-and-mac-c7d9520a0fac
======
ChristianGeek
Very nice, thanks!

------
ultim8k
Kudos man!

